# Blackbird guitars in Ontario?



## AVWIII (Jun 17, 2009)

Did a search but nothing really came up. 
I'm looking to try out a blackbird rider nylon. Does anyone know if one exists in the realm of southwest ontario? Toronto even? 
Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Not yet avavilable in Canada, here is the site where you can order, but to be honest it's not my cup of tea.
Blackbird Guitars | Sales | Buy A Blackbird
Ship


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]oAgceen153I[/YOUTUBE]

Here's the signature song for this guitar.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 17, 2009)

ship of fools said:


> not yet available in Canada...


Thanks for the reply!
Though, I'm actually very familiar with the website.
I understand they're not yet sold by dealers in Canada. I was actually wondering if anyone has purchased one from Blackbird, and could let me try the guitar (before I go and drop 2k on something I might not get along with).
I've tried carbon steel string guitars, but nylons are...well... non-existent (save for this blackbird, of course).
I also realize they're definitely strange looking, but a nearly indestructible/portable classical that sounds good, plays well and won't change with the seasons is more than worth the cost of the aesthetics in my case. 


flipflopfly said:


> Here's the signature song for this guitar...


Well played haha...no pun intended, I'm sure...

Thanks again folks!


----------

